# Sig request, first one!



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Yeah I need to hit the ground running here so I need a decent sig. If anyone could help me that would be amazing. I have an image but it wont save. I have attached the image to this thread. Its very basic so if someone could make it look a little cooler, or even just get it to work as my sig, well that would be just swell. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

How did you try to put it into your signature?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like it's probably too big. I had to shrink my down a few times.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> How did you try to put it into your signature?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Saved it from URL to CPU. Added wording. Upoaded as the size you see in the attachment.

And yeah, maybe needs shrinking. Ill have a go but I'm not at all that computer savvy. Especially when it comes to things like this.

EDIT. OK, tried resizing on paint and that didn't work. Thats the best I can do. If anyone can help than I will have a happy face.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Resized and added to your sig. How's that?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Saved it from URL to CPU. Added wording. Upoaded as the size you see in the attachment.
> 
> And yeah, maybe needs shrinking. Ill have a go but I'm not at all that computer savvy. Especially when it comes to things like this.
> 
> EDIT. OK, tried resizing on paint and that didn't work. Thats the best I can do. If anyone can help than I will have a happy face.


Did you use an image hosting site? Or did you try and upload it to the forum directly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Did you use an image hosting site? Or did you try and upload it to the forum directly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Just so you know, I did it directly. Kry has fixed it for me. Cheers dude. Now if only I can stretch it horizontally slightly it would be perfect. Would rep ya Kry but I've got a feeling I'll need to spread. :confused05:

Thanks kry for sorting it and HitOrGetHIt for having a look for me. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Stretching it will ruin the quality. It's at an almost 16:9 ratio now, stretching it wider will warp the image if you don't increase the height. The height unfortunately is the max the forum allows for a sig.

It's a simple image though, so I can reorganise the text on the image for you. Or, if you have the image without text I can add it in and keep a 'longer' image for you.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Stretching it will ruin the quality. It's at an almost 16:9 ratio now, stretching it wider will warp the image if you don't increase the height. The height unfortunately is the max the forum allows for a sig.
> 
> It's a simple image though, so I can reorganise the text on the image for you. Or, if you have the image without text I can add it in and keep a 'longer' image for you.


Thats cool.

Mate, put it this way. If you can make it look cooler, do it. Ill leave it in your creative hands. Creativity is unfortunately not my strong point.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Just so you know, I did it directly. Kry has fixed it for me. Cheers dude. Now if only I can stretch it horizontally slightly it would be perfect. Would rep ya Kry but I've got a feeling I'll need to spread. :confused05:
> 
> Thanks kry for sorting it and HitOrGetHIt for having a look for me. :thumb02:


Yeah for future reference, just use a hosting site like tinypic or photobucket or something. Then copy and paste the code into your signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah for future reference, just use a hosting site like tinypic or photobucket or something. Then copy and paste the code into your signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Will do. :thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It needs a border, all sigs need a border. Also, used a high pass to make everything a little sharper.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

did this:










shuffled things about a bit


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool man. If you have the ability you can change my sig to this if you want. :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't 'yet' so you'd need to do it yourself in your user CP


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> I don't 'yet'


Honoured to have your 5000th post on this thread! :hug:

Are you getting promoted or what then dude? Could have sworn you were red yesterday. Maybe I should ask Kry to sort it as, like I said before, I am crap when it comes to things like this.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah he's blackmailing me so I bumped him to blue. Sigh.

Will sort the sig now


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Yeah he's blackmailing me so I bumped him to blue. Sigh.
> 
> Will sort the sig now


Sweet man. Muchos propos to all who helped. Kry, I'm not gonna even attempt to pos rep ya. Will of course have to spread. So I'm ordering this for ya. Apparently its the most expensive camera in the world. Had to call in a whole load of favours from people I've never even met but its yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mmmm Leica 0 Series  Didn't one recently see for over a million? (Sterling, like 2+million USD)


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Mmmm Leica 0 Series  Didn't one recently see for over a million? (Sterling, like 2+million USD)


Thought you might like it. Yeah I simply typed in most expensive camera and this popped up. :thumb02:


----------

